# Re-Painting 55 Gallon Drum



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Metal or plastic?

DM


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a standard metal 55 gallon drum with a bit of rust also. I can sand that off.


----------



## TWX (Jul 18, 2012)

What kind of use will the drum see? There are many different ways of painting steel, and usually they're application-specific. I wouldn't suggest painting a 55 gallon drum that's to be used as a planter the same as I'd suggest for one being used to hold scrap lumber or for one being used to hold reclaimed rainwater...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What are the plans for the drum after painting it? i.e. rain barrel?

DM


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

The drum originally contained bulk engine oil. At some point it was used to store diesel fuel. That is my plan also.

The drum could use a good coat of paint for corrosion protection. It will get some sanding. I just need to know what to use as a paint.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

rustoleum professional oil base paint qt, ,rustoleum primer to spot prime qt, or rattle can .and cheep but not to cheep throw away brush. get it at the big box


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

couple cans of this will do it

after cleaning and rust removal

sorry that is the primer but the finish paint is right there with it @ any big box


----------



## Earnie (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought about using spray cans but wasn't sure they would hold up.

Thanks.


----------

